# milwaukee airless sprayer



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys any info on the above would be appreciated as I have an opportunity to pick up a brand new one cheap! It's the basic airless model.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Never seen one. Can you get parts and acceseries?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I am a milwaukee fan. This is news to me, onward to google!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Google reveals all:

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/corded/m4910-20

This tool no longer available from the manufacturer. RED FLAG! 

Designed for handyman/remodeler....RED FLAG

Buy it for novelty, but buy it cheap as you aint getting support or parts.


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

I know it has been discontinued by the manufacturer, accessories and tips wise it's compatible with graco. Brand new boxed unit and comes with a two foot gun extension, is it worth a punt for 300 euro?


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

If this is your first pump and you do get it then I would suggest rolling the money from the first couple jobs into getting a good one ASAP before this thing craps out and becomes a paperweight with wheels.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

As I remember this unit was selling in U.S. for about $250.00 Invest your money in a better unit.


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Had a hero h2k for around ten years but it finally packed up a couple of yeaes ago. To be honest I've been working fine without one I might pick it up for the occasional big ceiling or use it for trim...


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Fix the Hero if you can ...that is a good machine.


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Can't get parts for the hero anymore graco bought em out years ago


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

too bad ...that was a good unit


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

a friend had one. JUNK! YMMV


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup the hero was a powerhouse! Thanks guys I shall be giving it a miss then!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

this machine is a pos no parts available even when it was for sale


----------

